# ffmpeg + aac



## OnlyFoo (6. August 2009)

Hallo, wenn ich eine .wav-Datei zuerst in Mono umwandel und dann mit faac in aac bei etwa 48kbit/s umwandel, dann klingt das total in Ordnung, benutze ich jedoch ffmpeg, bekomme ich qualitativen Bullshit.


```
# faac -> total okay
faac -b 48 -c 44100  -o faac.mp4 mono.wav

# ffmpeg -> Ohrenkrebs
ffmpeg -i quell-video.avi -ar 44100 -ab 48k -ac 1 -acodec aac -y ffmpeg.mp4
```

Nachrechnen ergibt für beide .mp4-Dateien eine Bitrate von 50-60kbit/s, sollte somit, wenn man Container-Overhead abzieht, also in Ordnung sein.

Die beiden Ergebnisse mal zum selbst hören:
faac, gut: http://olli.keller-delirium.de/faac.mp4
ffmpeg, schlecht: http://olli.keller-delirium.de/ffmpeg.mp4


So, hat jemand nen Tipp, wie ich ffmpeg dazu bringe, mir ebenfalls so guten Ton auszuspucken? =)


----------



## OnlyFoo (7. August 2009)

Haha, hat sich erledigt.
ich hätte -acodec libfaac verwenden müssen! Nun ist die Qualität mit ffmpeg viel besser!


----------

